
Ask HN: Is there a concept to icon mapping dictionary? - scandox
Has anyone created a list of mappings for common concepts to standard icons (font awesome &#x2F; bootstrap etc)? For example if I want an icon to represent the idea of &quot;settings&quot; then I know that commonly maps to &quot;wrench&quot;. However, I often find myself unable to easily make that connection, or wishing there was an agreed standard.<p>An example of one that is a bit more obscure would be the concept &quot;type&quot;. If I want an icon that indicates the idea of &quot;type&quot; or &quot;category&quot; what would I use? Perhaps a mixed gender icon?
======
abricot
I would say that the information that is published with emojis included in the
newer UTF-8 standards seem to cover this.

You can also have a look at Emojipedia[1] where there is a lot of information
about each symbol.

I believe there is a certain overlap between common icons and symbols used for
emoji.

There is also some information to be found in various icon style guides, se
Google's[2] for instance

[1]([http://emojipedia.org/](http://emojipedia.org/))

[2]([https://material.google.com/style/icons.html](https://material.google.com/style/icons.html))

~~~
scandox
thanks the emojipedia is interesting!

